# Forum > News > OC News >  OMG Gifts! MMOwned Holiday Prizes

## Matt

The month of December is for sharing.. and your favorite WoW exploit site is full of sharing.

Give me a reason to give you something..

I'm creating a Naughty and Nice list.. so if you receive any infractions this month.. you are not eligible for a prize. However if you contribute awesome posts.. they can cancel out your naughtiness.

I plan on giving away the following:
Over 2000 Gold (any server - spread amongst my Nice list)
(5) WoW Gametime Cards
(2) WoW US & EU (level 50+ account)
(3 and possibly more) WoW CD Keys and TBC CD Keys
(4 and possibly more) MMOGlider Keys
_PS3, X-Box 360 and Wii - In the works_

If this contest gets a lot of attention then I will also buy a PS3, Wii or X-Box 360 for the most elite thing shared this entire month.

To participate in the giveaway simply reply to the thread with good things that you have done for the site this year.. (if posting is your thing, list no more than 5 of your best posts this year)

*Happy Holidays!* From Santa Matt and the entire MMOwned Staff

----------


## Onemore

Sweet!!!


<3's Onemore

----------


## EmiloZ

I want X-Box 360  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Iv created some repacks. Helped peopel whit emu, Donated and want to donate more , Created some more for peopel . =)

----------


## Nub

Nice contest :O Will we throw tomatos at the naughty list people?

----------


## p0ke

Really nize!

Me wantz teh Wii ^_^

----------


## Kartio

Well... I made a nice guide to help glider starters = D ( seems like people likes it : ) )
Click here to view the thread

----------


## Errage

Umm... I've brightened people's days with my stupidity / stupid jokes, signatures, paint avatars, and a few Emu guides here and there, and keeping some unwanted posts off MMOwned ;O

NOA GIEF AKOWNT / PS3 

Kidding  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I doubt I'd win, but even if I did, I'd let somebody else have the prize.

*Happy Holidays* all!

----------


## mewzero

i helped Dajobe by giving him a guide to help set up a server.

----------


## Shadowlash

do 30$ a good thing?

jk...


*Happy Holidays! 

P.S. 35 cm of snow are falling here atm(35 cm = 1'2'')
*

----------


## mewzero

merry x-mas to you as well

----------


## Remahlól

Merry Christmas from Croatia to the rest of the world.

Best wishes - Remah.

----------


## -Lex

<3<3<3
I... hmmm =/ ill contribute something extremely awesome...soon....just wait....and see... ok j/k but i'll think about it ^^ 
*Happy Holidays Everyone <3*

----------


## sorvad

You could give sorvad a present, and sorvad would give a present to you or somebody else who have deserved it!(mabey not as good as some of those things you have listed but still money worth)  :Big Grin: 

Merry X-mas everybody <3 I hope you enjoy it!

PS: The presents could be added to the list...

----------


## Zentek

Happy hollidays everyone! I hope everyone is going to enjoy these times with some special people.

----------


## valon

Times like this I am sad because I wont be able to win anything :/


if i do think of something I am reserving this spot  :Smile:

----------


## Cal

I publicly humiliate myself in my screenshot thread by forgetting to cover up my name on one of them, drawing some attention... other than that, lots of epix screenshots & stuff. Also that knothi-... ah well, who am I kidding.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xepher

All my cool stuff got deleted iwhen the emu section was cleaned  :Frown:  Boo

----------


## facepalm

Excellent prizes Matt, can't wait. I'd like to enter, so i'll list some things ive done for the site.

Contributed Joanasworld.com login in the contrib section.
Converted Brian Kopps 2.3 guide to HTML format (took me hours)
I was the first to post the Team Idemise PDF guide.
Posted a few updates on Joanas guides.
Helped a few people out with multiple things
And i hope to contribute ALOT more.

good luck all!

----------


## Demonkunga

I made MMOwned the first place to feature the path to GM Island.
I did a good job at cleaning up the MEing section, although I was demodded.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I helped make people donate by getting MEing nerfed, and thanks to Kry, the fix was only released to donators and above  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ok well those might not be such good things, but I am always around, happy to help anyone with anything they need. ^^
<3 MMOwned - Merry Christmas!

----------


## Zest

saving spot for when i think of something

----------


## latruwski

looks nice  :Big Grin:  good that mmowned does this for the community  :Big Grin: 

grtz  :Wink:

----------


## jzf

1. Helped out with making signatures
2. Helped make better images for the site
3. Gave numerous people advice on gold buying/selling and account selling/buying
4. Reached 100 Rep in 1 week
5. Let others use my rapidshare account and gave out GrandCentral: The New Way to Use Your Phones invites.

----------


## shadowbladex

My leet skillz ^^



Anyway, saving spot.

----------


## Satchmo

First Of All I Love This Site When I Get On The Computer The First Thing I Do Is Go To MMOwned.com also I Helped The Site Look Prettier Because I Made People Sigs And Avatars. I Also Made Some Sig And Avatar guides And Last But Not Least I Give people Rep Im Not The Kind Of Person Who Says Thanks +rep And Never Gives It So Just Consider Me For The Prizes Even Though CHRISTMAS Is About giving Not Receiving And Also Im Not At MMOwned To Recive Gifts And Leach Everything Im At MMOwned To Give Guides And To Be As Helpful As I Can. Also I Found Out A Way TO Get Free Ringtones.

Also MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...e-service.html
My Sig Service



http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...g-satchmo.html 
My Avatar Guide


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...ated-sigs.html
My Sig Guide


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/contri...ringtones.html
Free RingTones

----------


## Frogzilla

1. Just little things that other people wouldn't think to do, like making a Blank Phishing Email picture, or adding something to a list.
2. Giving good feedback and telling someone what to do if someone flames them for doing something wrong, for instance if someone is trying to sell a WoW Account in the Wrong section and some other person is like LOL 2 WORDS NUB, WRONG SECTION. I'll probably tell the person trying to sell it, "He's right, this is the wrong section, but once you get 10 rep, you can go into the Accounts and CD keys section and sell it there."
3. Actually posting? Not leeching, lol. I try to contribute  :Smile: 
4. http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...ink-guide.html
5. Reserved for when I think of more.

----------


## nickelo

Uhm... I posted some guides on how to create an ac-web server and stuff  :Smile:  and idk why im still a leecher which sucks... most of the peeps i help are leechers! lol

but i would want a glider key =)

----------


## Fault

Ive been on this site for nearly 16 months. I have been moderating on them for about 3-4 ish. Im one of the major people that helped the Model Editing section take off. Ive wrote the most guides (or almost) (indepth at least) of anyone on this entire site, at least for model editing (i have somewhere around 26 last i checked). I go to this site religously, and its the number one reason why i still play wow. I have devoted an obnoxious amount of time to this site, and i love it here, and i love to contribute. Personally the biggest thing ive posted recently is: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...-changing.html Another thing i just thought of was the massive avatar thread i had, made over 50 avatars. And i answer at least 6 pmed questions, daily
I'll post more if necessary, just let me know,  :Wink:  

(Gib 360 lol)
Merry Christmas,
Fault

----------


## Errage

Ohh! I thought of another reason!

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/misc.php?do=tdobstats

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rwpexpert

I really don't have a reason for you to give me free stuff. I'll just wait for someone to make a bot/exploit/guide to get me something.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(hopefully you take pity on me and give me something)

----------


## Kuiren

Meh here we go.



I've reported a lot this year.I've Donated 60+$.I gave away about 10-15 wow accounts.I gave someone my 5 gold when I first donated. (lol)I donated 2 Lavish Accounts.I donated a ViP C-C account.I pay those accounts monthly which comes to around 40$I'm sexy, hot, fine, DK's Lover.All my cool shit I posted in the contributors section. (my move site list, uploader list)I gave my heart and soul to try and keep this place very safe and I try to make everyone happy.


Matt, I guess I will PM you a Glider Elite key and 2 glider keys, one of them is my own account. (since no one will buy them.)

Btw, I'm not rich but I do care for others even if they are over the internet, it makes me happy inside knowing that I will make some little kid have their first orgasm over a night elf because I gave them an account. (true story)

I hope that everyone has a great christmas, I myself have a great girlfriend who I care dearly for and I won't be as active as usual.

----------


## Solera

I gave Zore one rep, helping him get contrib  :Big Grin: 
and Errage got one to ding 420  :Big Grin: 

see? im nice... in a evil, conniving sorta way  :Smile:

----------


## Rwpexpert

Damn all I want.. scratch that.. All I need is a glider key. I like most people here are either to busy or to lazy (most are guilty of this) to grind and level their accounts (I'm a mixture of both if you were wondering). And also like most people here, I in no way have the money to support myself and my wow addiction to give away 25 (I think) hard earned dollars. I don't need anything fancy and I don't expect to but can I at least get a key?

And because I found it in the smilies 

:drunk:: <--- Cheers

----------


## Kuiren

> Damn all I want.. scratch that.. All I need is a glider key. I like most people here are either to busy or to lazy (most are guilty of this) to grind and level their accounts (I'm a mixture of both if you were wondering). And also like most people here, I in no way have the money to support myself and my wow addiction to give away 25 (I think) hard earned dollars. I don't need anything fancy and I don't expect to but can I at least get a key?
> 
> And because I found it in the smilies 
> 
> :drunk:: <--- Cheers


Why don't you contribute something before you ask? If 100,000 of our members asked Matt for something then what's the point? You are not the only one in need of something on this forum.

----------


## Rwpexpert

> Why don't you contribute something before you ask? If 100,000 of our members asked Matt for something then what's the point? You are not the only one in need of something on this forum.



I know thank you for putting me in my place great Kuiren. 
I have stepped over the line and your wisdom and superior logic has put me back where I belong, with the site n00bs :wave: bye ya'll.

(back to reality)

I know everyone wants something and probably have alot better reasons then I do. I just hoped that he was christmasy (If it doesn't exist it does now) enough and had it in his heart to help some poor leecher out. And if I did have anything that you guys would be worth while in WoW, I would most gladly post it in return for all the help this site has given me.

----------


## Kuiren

There is no need to leave. If you put time into your MMOwned account, you will get gifts in return, but to ask us for something, it's very hard because as you see, Matt's post was about rewarding people who have contributed to the forum. I wasn't trying to put you in your place, only to set an example for future questions. 

Also, quit with the sarcasm.

----------


## Rwpexpert

> There is no need to leave. If you put time into your MMOwned account, you will get gifts in return, but to ask us for something, it's very hard because as you see, Matt's post was about rewarding people who have contributed to the forum. I wasn't trying to put you in your place, only to set an example for future questions. 
> 
> Also, quit with the sarcasm.


I know I just had to try, hopefully you don't blame me for trying. I will try to contribute to the site with either money or tips but again I am on the verge of being poor and I am not actively finding stuff on WoW and if i stumble onto something this site has known it since last year. And since your wrote such a nice response, and now I feel sort of bad and I guess what I'm trying to say is,... *cough* I'm sorry

----------


## Kuiren

> I know I just had to try, hopefully you don't blame me for trying. I will try to contribute to the site with either money or tips but again I am on the verge of being poor and I am not actively finding stuff on WoW and if i stumble onto something this site has known it since last year. And since your wrote such a nice response, and now I feel sort of bad and I guess what I'm trying to say is,... *cough* I'm sorry


There are many ways to get rep, this forum is filled with many people who would love to rep you. Just be creative, look though the model editing section and maybe learn that. You can also do graphics, you can explore WoW and find a cool thing then post it, you can make a scam. There are many ways and it's for you to find your own way into the real MMOwned. aka Contrib section.

----------


## Rwpexpert

> There are many ways to get rep, this forum is filled with many people who would love to rep you. Just be creative, look though the model editing section and maybe learn that. You can also do graphics, you can explore WoW and find a cool thing then post it, you can make a scam. There are many ways and it's for you to find your own way into the real MMOwned. aka Contrib section.



Somebodies getting a X-box 360, helping a poor leecher get some rep and
contribute "stuff" here. If this guy doesn't something from this, I don't
think anyone can do much else. I know your not doing this for the stuff (at
least I don't think you are) but you are actively trying to help people out and
looking out for people. And I respect that, I will try to become a more active 
member especially around Christmas time next year  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Phase228

Matt > Santa
Matt > Parents
Krazy Isn't It?

nice idea matt i hope whoever wins deserves it  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Rwpexpert

^ Kuiren you have something to do with this.I magically have a private rating. Not saying it a bad thing, I actually I am pretty sure it inst a bad thing
I'm not so familiar with this ranking system so is this a 
GiftCoincidence ortrue X-mas miracle.

----------


## Daft

Nice contest, I probably won't win though...
Merry MMOWNED-mas!

----------


## Adrenalin3

I guess i'll give it a try.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...del-fixed.html
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...tml#post413191
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...tml#post371880
New VBScripting guide for Photoshop which took quite awhile to make.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...tml#post452001

----------


## Illidan1

Nice Matt, this will be sweet, Let not be bad guys, have fun, Its to Dance on the Table

----------


## uawili

w00t...awesome, ty for the festive spirit

----------


## Saffer

i help sick kids and old people in my spare time btw. lol

----------


## XxPaPaSmUrFxX

you must have been getting a lot of donations to be able to afford all of that >.<

----------


## lag

> Matt > Santa
> Matt > Parents
> Krazy Isn't It?
> 
> nice idea matt i hope whoever wins deserves it


As a representative of chicken kind I saw WoW cards for the untraceable win  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Now if I could only lose this lazy leecher tag... hmmmmm

----------


## Acespades

> you must have been getting a lot of donations to be able to afford all of that >.<



He does live in new york (pretty expensive)
He makes alot off of ads

----------


## kynox

Posted my model edit fix  :Smile:

----------


## cripling

ZOMG I WANTS TEHZ PS3 LULZ, I'm from sweden and i am not a fag/jew. and i have been goodboy  :Smile: 




> Posted my model edit fix


lol i thought it was public and all the shit i did to get mine would be wasted :<

and damn you never post ;D (atleast not on public)

----------


## Mudkip

> Posted my model edit fix


We have a winner, lol.

let's give it a try:

1. Sticky 1
2. Sticky 2
3. Sticky 3

BTW: happy holidays/X-mas everyone  :Wink:

----------


## piree

_I dont want any of those expensive prices, also happy with the lower ones. 
Havn't done that much,
Most of it was exploration.
Brain and Joanna's guide + some others.
Helped alot of ppl who PM'd me.
Improved some scams, gave anti-scam tips.
Let IRL and guildfriends register to this community!!
Clicking 30x day on the Adds.
Gave 3x .com domain for scam away to members.
Already w8ing 3 weeks for some1 respond to my Thread to donate.
Becuz only to send money to MMowned I need to add a CC, but for dynadot, ... I don't need it.

And I got exams, WTB Motivation !!
But I guess other ppl did more then me for this Community.

_

----------


## Zokmag

OMG! Über! Wait gonna post a crappy exploit and then gimme PS3 Wii X-box 360 and everything!

----------


## Dryice

Look in the Emu forums I plan on once again giving all my helpful help and releasing a Christmas spawned 2.3 all working repack, rather they decide to let me join emu experts or not

----------


## Kuribaf

doh... gief 50 akownt plx ^___^

i just need to find somenthing good.... wait a sec *thinks*

cant come up with anything :/

----------


## Succy

Merry Christmas from Succy  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
I deserv a spot with my Obstical Event course and my "Succy's Trailer Making Service"

----------


## Troh

uhm :P Donated and made antrix guide, contributed on the forums and made a guide to spawn buildings on antrix servers:P I will certainly not be the winner of the year :P BTW tips to more prizes: maybe you could give away some +rep?  :Smile:

----------


## gtdarkside

is getting a thread deleted for its uselessness a fault?

----------


## Phase228

> Why don't you contribute something before you ask? If 100,000 of our members asked Matt for something then what's the point? You are not the only one in need of something on this forum.


Yah like iam in need of something besides the computer
*cough ps3/wii/xbox360 cough*
lol :P i probably won't get it as i have nothing to contribute this month untill i learn more of C++  :Frown:

----------


## Phase228

> As a representative of chicken kind I saw WoW cards for the untraceable win 
> 
> Now if I could only lose this lazy leecher tag... hmmmmm


hehe just saw that post
made me lol

----------


## Massimiliano

*Marry Christmas - With love and warm hugs @ Denmark 
May your christmas be snowy 
*

----------


## Alth

I stopped being a leecher and uploaded and edited Joana's Leveling Guide for horde with the latest version for patch 2.3. Ripped by me  :Smile: . (http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...ide-2-3-a.html)

I also noticed the MMOwned community about the awesome program WoWus which updates all your addons automatically. (http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...matically.html)

I also sat up at 4 o clock writing a good rogue botting spec level by level for KuRIoS, but I don't think he noticed yet  :Frown: . Ah well, I felt nice writing it!

(Also I +repped you Matt, Hah!)

Alot of love to the MMOwned community! I wish ya all a Merry Christmas and a happy new year  :Smile: !

----------


## Ryuk

All yer friends , or possibleh foes :P, in MMowned, I wish ye all a Really Merry Christmas! May you sit and enjoy what Christmas is AALLL about.....

.....
.....

..... presents!

----------


## pyrojunkie

Merry xmas (or holiday!) to all! 

I have submitted a post awhile ago on how to upgrade that ugly looking default ui to something with alill more art. It contains everything from a photoshop guide, to adding it in game.
---edit--- lol forgot the link http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...-eepanels.html

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

Wow, hey, thats a nice Idea! Gonna donate $10 more dollars now. Hope it works, got some troube with bank the next 1,2 weeks but we will see. Ah, I dont want a present for that, its for the community.

EDIT: WTF? Is there a Site where I can donate what I want? Sorry but that monthly stuff sucks. Just give me a paypal-adresse, would be the best. (BTW, I think it also sucks that donators loose their Donator status after 6months for 15$...)

----------


## ReidE96

Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, all the rest of Krusty's speech, everyone!

And I made that blizz email creator >.> (contrib section for new donators/basic members/lowbies)

----------


## Nadromar

Ah i just love christmas.

----------


## Errage



----------


## Acespades

Leechers shouldn't get to apply IMO.

Because they obviously haven't contributed



CAN I HEAR AN AMEN?

----------


## Gelormino

> Leechers shouldn't get to apply IMO.
> 
> Because they obviously haven't contributed
> 
> 
> 
> CAN I HEAR AN AMEN?


Amen!

To tell you the truth, I haven't made any great posts recently...I'll think of something great soon though...Right now Im just here to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and to those who dont celebrate, happy hanukkah...

----------


## Democides

hey, could i send matt a prize to give out, like say Rock Band or sumthin?

----------


## jingleterry17

s f

----------


## Hellgawd

Merry Christmas to you all! Nice idea, Matt!

----------


## Saffer

My ding dong is really big. Do i qualify?

----------


## aznboy

i put up a post about free wow card n game but it got deleted o well happy holiday ppl

----------


## Locklear

I would love to enter this - Ive put up Raiding Spec's / leveling Specs and some good fun video's and stuff ive found.

If I could would like to grab a 50+ Sp / Paladin / Shaman Account so I could have some fun instead of Raiding everynite 'cept friday Or a glider key (im the MT usually =( ) / stands for or lol.
Nice Idea Matt

Merry Christmas in a few weeks everyone!

----------


## Rofled

Merry christmass everyone. I have only been posting some random stuff, mostly funny stuff but also some private server stuff. i would love a 50+ Eu account. but anyway +rep for being so awesome matt

----------


## Puff

Ill have a go at this too then.

First off, I hope everyone has a Very Merry Christmas, I hope everyone gets what they want  :Wink: 

Why i feel i should get a prize: Erm... well my *constructive critism* throughout the whole graphics forum has now be known aswell as *three awesome guides*, *introducing Matte painting* to Mmowned and several members taking it very seriously.

I have produced *graphics for the community* since iv started, gave out to contributers Snomans World Edits from *Wandering Dreamscape*, and working on getting more.

*And ofc Matt, Im working on that lil' project for Mmowned* 

Merry Christmas Guys,

- Puff

----------


## phantomphreak241

Tbc key yay!!! wait nvm im not on enough lol

----------


## unr34l1980

Merry X-mas oO

----------


## Uncontrolable

I'm your dad, i deserve it. Merry Christmas  :Big Grin: 
I'd like to have a 40+ shammybear :P (Reason: I love you? PS, I love you!)

----------


## Succy

Look! Now I even have a Christmas Signature!

----------


## Phase228

well here's what i've done to enter this contest.....
-gave matt an account even though someone haxed it.... :Frown: 
-Contributed to the emu-section the first month i was here
-Contributed to the scam's section once or twice
-IN TEH NAME O GRAPHIX
i made Matt a new logo for milk the net
made tons of people sigs/ava's
made alot of guides
Gave out photoshop...
---------------------------
not to mention i've helped alot of people in general....and gave a few laughs....
nothing much i did but i guess i did something i got's elite >_>

----------


## jackus

Bah! I got all that  :Wink:  I dont need  :Wink:

----------


## Monkeypants

Merry Christmas everybody  :Smile:  Gief Xbox 360 ;D Haha, I don't think I'll be able to contribute enough, too lazy ;D

----------


## Fault

Matt, i know this month has just begun, but when about are u going to announce winner? On xmas?

----------


## Troys

i donated some scammed accounts like 13 accounts or so , and ive helped peeps out

----------


## gogobananas

Erm, well I'm not the greatest or best member.. But I try..

I've contributed a bit to MEing over my few months here, I always try to help people out in the shout bawx, whilst maintaining my unique humor ^_^

I wouldn't say I'm a model member, but I try when I can to help people, so please consider me  :Smile: 

I have written this here guide: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/contri...tributers.html

And done a heap of model edits  :Smile:

----------


## phluke311

Cool:wave:

----------


## Stinja1

matt, i never told you this... but your cool  :Stick Out Tongue:  and i really like u  :Big Grin:

----------


## undetected

i want a gift here is the reason umm.... umm.... umm... umm.. (damn cant think of any excuse... na jk!!) umm.. i post a thread and i got strait A'S wierd how a guy that plays WoW is passing p.e not that every one who plays WoW is u know (just think of a fat guy with a can of minster in his hand) any ways my char is just like really broke and i need money for my got dman epic training and other usless crap like those rare but dumb pets that follw you around for no reason...

----------


## Maiset

I have discovered some random stuff like : A duel place in the exodar, a useless skeleton on mount post and how to gain weapon skill in blasted lands. No reposts and all works now and always have been working.

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

Merry Christmas everyone, do not forget to say it. Well where i contributed ? Hmmm ? I gave you the profipacks (glider) for free and I helped in the scam section (my best part :P ) and, its been 1 year in December ! yay. its sure some ppl more contribute than me because they are good in C++ :P but I try in the scam section ! Also I dont understand why lazy lecher post here... They are LAZY LECHER ! 

 Merry Christmas all !

Pasdoy, Who love PS3  :Big Grin: 

PS : this subtly mean I want a ps3 ( bored of my normal xbox  :Frown:  ) 

Well

----------


## bugspray

Happy hollidasy site where I leech from :-P

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

Happy Holidays, and a happy new year? Hope you all get what you want from Santa Claus =D

----------


## IMPERiOUS

Hi Santa Matt :] Actually what do i need to do to get on the nice list and get a prize? Just a question. Good bye , PM Me  :Wink:

----------


## m0rbidang3l

o goody! i donated this year  :Stick Out Tongue: . Also, I posted some good scams, sig services, photoshop tutorials, a nice gold exploit, sold very cheap wow keys and gamecards, amongst other stuff. Also, i think I gave someone here an account with a 60 shammy on it for free.

----------


## dmzlol

I don't need anything for Xmas... I basically got what I want...

I think the guys @ NorwegianElite should have the gifts  :Big Grin: 

(wouldn't mind 2k g on Argent Dawn EU, though)

----------


## Tripzies

Tbh, ive done nothing to contribute to the site, i'm not exactly a hardcore player  :Frown: .

----------


## xUrbanx

Well I have been on these forums for about 2 years i had a previous account before but forgot my password /sigh. I love everything here the community all that great stuff. I'm pretty sure i helped a guy one time by posting one of my own problems he got information he needed. I have made 3 server and advertised them here. Gold would be awesome ^.^ or a US account /drool

----------


## Errage

> Well I have been on these forums for about 2 years i had a previous account before but forgot my password /sigh. I love everything here the community all that great stuff. I'm pretty sure i helped a guy one time by posting one of my own problems he got information he needed. I have made 3 server and advertised them here. Gold would be awesome ^.^ or a US account /drool


*Cough*

Erm, sorry to burst your bubble...

-MMOwned hasn't been up for 2 years, opened in 2006
-You didn't intentionally help
-Posting a server ad isn't contributing
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Pop*

----------


## meatwadd

hey there ive been here.....ummmm.....oh forget it...i dont really care
but anyways i have posted a few VERY UNSUCCESFUL scams and i put up one guide for addons
i have been helping out people who have been on leacher status it's a bit hard trying to help them out with only one rep power :P
ive been nice,and really havn't said anything that would offend anyone (i hope)
so I NEED THE BLOODY MONEY!!!lol... ahhh good old chinese gold farmers  :Smile: 
have a great christmas everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Nightstelth

Wow Nice, i gues if venice team release the emu they been working on before christmas they have an good chance  :Big Grin:

----------


## lt1camaro13

Happy holidays ppl i hope u all get nice presents  :Smile:  

Matt FTW!!!!!

----------


## Phase228

Ah right...
and to add to what i did
I r nuked a rival site

----------


## tttommeke

What I did this year (untill now)

- Made the Frostmourne AFK Bot (And soon a new one will rise:O)
- Made the Frostmourne Leveling Bot (And soon a new one will rise:O)
- Made the Frostmourne Teleporter
- Made the Frostmourne Control
- Writed a topic about how to change your modelskin of weapons/... in memory
- Made a big white paper
- Helped Froogle with the addresses/static stuff
- Made a UDF
- Helped some people with starting into autoit
- Writed a paper about the wow sniffer
- Writed a topic about memory/packet scanners
- Writed a paper about the distance calculation, rotation calculation... in WoW
...

Wasn't I a nice boy this year.

----------


## Conflag

I..made a joke one time..which made someone laugh? GIMME PRIZE!

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

Who doesn't love my http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...d-chat-gm.html thread?

Well, I have been busy with real life things a lot latley, and I try to help here and there. Well, Merry Christmas Matt and Mmowned users, I hope we get more users and I hope I get something for Christmas, peas guys. If I don't win I hope everyone else is happy!

Spending Christmas with my girlfriend this holiday, and this coming February we will have been going out for a year! (^_^)

----------


## Nightstelth

I made an Launcher for wow Private server owners to edit and share with there players

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...-launcher.html

Sharing is Caring. Happy Holidays Every One

----------


## zeks777

why i should get a gift  :Smile:  that's why i love this site i would die for this site i would even eat my own poop for this site if somebody would hack it or just any of the kind would go to his country and kick his A--  :Embarrassment:  yeah and i would even support the site if i had paypal cya matt
made a tut how to gegt fishing buddy worked

----------


## Bane.

*I pee'd in some users' juice cups when they werent looking, then they drank it...then they got 9 STDs, thats funny, i win. >_>*

----------


## Airwavez

I donated  :Big Grin:

----------


## darbdavys

i can donate a glider key for mmowned ^^

----------


## sohnemann

I don't even know why I'm posting in here tbh. My Reputation is quite low, I don't think that people here know my name... everything I contributed on MMOwned was some comics that made atleast some people laugh... plus, I'm German (ye know, bad nazis, baaad nazis  :Frown:  ) So I guess my chances on winning anything here are pretty darn low...
But please have mercy!
The time I have spent on this forums helped me improve my English skills (I hope you can tell) and I am a very honest +Rep -giver and willing to contribute my way up to contributor-status. I like to help people, that's why my newly-60 shaman (signature) is spec'd RESTO (can you believe that?) which makes him (and me) happy but utterly poor... 
Please.
He needs his epic riding wolf.

Hoping for a christmas wonder...

-sohnemann-

----------


## Aliv3

Happy Christmas Everyone! 

________________________________________________________________________________ ______________
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...tml#post355525
I know it's not much, but it's what i have besides little favors or helping people sometimes hehe : <
And ending this reply in portuguese:
Feliz Natal! :hug:

----------


## XaVe

I prolly wont wil  :Frown:  But.
GameCard would be sweet as my old acc is stolen and ive been trying to get it back for 3 months now..And theres no money on my moms credit card lol.
Well i've been contributing and helping people with model edits when it was "popular" or when you could do it when it wasn't that hard. But i wont win anyway i think. Some purple people probaly will win.
Keep the site up, Matt!

----------


## Gharole

I payed for 6 months of donators status :P

And http://www.mmowned.com/forums/privat...unt-4-all.html :P

----------


## Obex

Well i dont know what i will get i havnt help much ... well i have it was just all of the radar first i made my guide (written and video on how to take a normal wow account and get on a privite server somthing i didnt see alot it got over 1000 veiws and 27 replies of which 20 were myn here it is 

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...e-servers.html

ill add more when i have time

----------


## Hasselhoff

Well, I wrote up some of my own scams, and gave away accounts that I scammed to members who were in need of new accounts, be it that they needed one for scamming or to get back into the game without doing all the leveling, my scams are all in my sig.

----------


## KillerDart

happy holidays people, btw wii's are ftw! got one  :Stick Out Tongue: 


i want a free EU account  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bob_Magic

:Stick Out Tongue:  *US Gametime Card Apply*  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Well I wouldn't mind a US Gametime Card, I'm not much of a Hacker/Explorer myself, but have done my best to provide for alot of the people in the Graphics department, with two "quite" popular signature and avatar services. With one currently still running. MMowned has really brought me up in Graphics design helping me to learn and more practical skills that can be used for the better outcome.

*Here are my Threads*

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...g-service.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...g-service.html

Thanks for hearing me!  :Smile: 

-Bobofthetram

----------


## ---free_kill---

I helped some poeple set up there server but sadly my post was deleted because of the post movage stuff. But ya i helped 2 guys with their server.
Hopefully i win something but i doubt it lol.(Lost my rep thats why im lecher sad)

*-Happy Holidays*

----------


## Chrispee

first of all merry christmas to everyone here and matt just check my work  :Big Grin:  happy holidays who have them :P

----------


## Monkeypants

Right, I've done the following things: 

Posted the Braxxis' Leveling Guide (which made alot of happy faces, especially leechers) 

Made an ugly modeledit from Troll Male -> Dwarf Female, haven't been posted before. 

Tried contributing my improving the overused Email Scam 

Tried helping out with questions regarding things as ME and scams. 

Compiled a "Basic Tips on Account Scamming" guide 

Also currently working on turning Brian Kopp into a Braxxis kind of leveling guide (as in built into metamapEXP.lua via waypoints, no fuzz) 

Anyways, Merry Christmas once more, and sweet stuff you're donating Matt  :Smile:

----------


## Kurtiz

So I joined this forum over 2 months ago I think  :Big Grin: 

Visted almost everyday since I joined. 

Half of the time im on my computer im thinking about ways to contribute to the community.

Haven't received any infractions, Apart from a double post which was an accident.

When I do find something to post I will almost always give as much information, to help with whatever it is.

I try not to flame  :Smile: 


Wishlist :

Glider Key .

If I get a glider key I will be contributing alot more with Profiles, My spots for gliding ETC.

Thanks alot.

-Direhate <3

----------


## Tristan

I am here. Need I say more?

I haven't contributed much so I am the least deserving person here. Please disregard me and my feelings. 

Luf you Matt <3 Merry Christmas!

----------


## suicidity

I'm currently coding a MMOwned Bot. It's opensource but no one has contributed to the work yet.. Just look it up in the Bots and Programs > Memory Editing section.

----------


## Trucido

Cool! Marry christmas to everyone!
Im predy sure some guy with like 500+ rep will win this. But atleast thats better than that a leecher wins

----------


## Succy

One thing that is cool...
Succy got... Blue(Contributor!)
*MERRY CHRISTMAS*

----------


## waldotck

i wrote a nice tutorial on how to hide ip's and switch ip's & i tell a lot of people about it  :Wink:

----------


## Nadromar

Iv been spamming the model edit / exploit section the last week, got about 20 rep in a week, and dont worry it will continue <3

Marry Christmas!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tumadre

I love it! Merry Christmas to all! And to all a good night! Anyways, I've given one of the most little known and best farming places there is: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...tml#post380077
Also, I posted a great mana saving exploit for warlocks: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...tml#post377340 Thats about it, at least, those are my best posts, BTW
Merry Christmas to all! And to all a good night! oh and I'd like some gold (Grr... I still need an epic flyer :Mad: )

----------


## Minikotte

Some gold would be nice. =) I've been farming like a crazy chineese :P And need some more for my epic flying ^^

----------


## Excesum

|Hello Matt:wave:|

Well I don't have so many threads but I try to find new stuff each day.
And I also think it is so great to post here because there are (AlMOST :P) no flamers at all  :Wink:  
Everyone are usually nice, atleast to my threads


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-guides/51744-kharazhan-attunement-guide.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-general/68786-cool-hs-trick.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-sc...mail-scam.html

I have been a member for about 2 months now and a thing I want is a blank WoW EU account that I can use for scamming :Smile:

----------


## Arthas117

Merry Christmas ppl  :Big Grin: 

Ok, if this is enough... 2000 gold to my char at magtheridon (eu) (hehe i cant say the char name here, blizz are always here u know)

or maybe an EU account with a 50+ char..?  :Smile: 

i...i...
1. made a sucky hunter dps guide (got deleted by mods)
2. made a for-no-reason-private-server-guide
3. made a pretty good guide of gameobject using
4. started working on my biiiiig zofikazz repack (soon released, maybe now when you read this xD)
5. gave poor leechers rep
6. said happy christmas right now

----------


## Noobish111

I am SO in!

----------


## Le Froid

Is nothing good enough? I WIN

----------


## Chrisspitz

Sounds great.
Im not a big member of mmowned but ill look forward to this

----------


## Illidan_000

Very nice Matt! I made 2 guides . +videos and images. 

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ascent...000-video.html
and
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ascent...dan_000-a.html

And I'll make more soon  :Wink:

----------


## Ninjafarmor

Donated money. <3

----------


## Zore.

Some stuff i did....

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...-xp-theme.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/gaming...f-rematch.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...150-links.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...s-mmowned.html

----------


## drano

I haven't done much but I 

1) Found new way to skip hellfire ramparts again after they nerfed it  :Smile: .
2) 
3) 
4) 
5)

 :Frown:  Nothing else is worth mentioning, just a macro and a small wall-jump.

----------


## Moochoo

1) Posted how to fly a mount upside down for not only client side but server side (hold down W + ins or delete)
2) Have posted on alot of topics, i like to try to give feedback

Im not so nice but im still trying my best  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey I made a new guide!!

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ascent...-database.html

Tryin' to contribute as much i can  :Wink:

----------


## Viter

I contribute alot  :Smile: 
I made my ascent compiles
helping people
and so on  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

me too  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## STAJLIN

This is my second post in the almost year ive been part of this site. I definitely helped this site a lot. Prize please.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glitchy

What i have Done
I have Contributed are 2 programs to help in Model Editing and 1 Guide to help with putting Custom models in wow.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...odel-swap.html
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...-helm-fix.html
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...om-models.html

----------


## raceboy404

because some thieved my 70 t5 lock!

----------


## Lucifear

I have not posted that much, but those few threads I posted, I think they were good ^^

----------


## eltales

Hehe I joined ~2 months ago ;P But I found this Eagle Eye Trick ^^
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...-eye-live.html

----------


## LJN

Hello Matt!! 

I want to show you how I have been very good this year.

1.http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...-you-need.html
That was my very long guide for a emu.

2.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...e-objects.html
 Just a ton of guides I have done

Just guides wont tell you how good I was this year. 

[COLOR="SeaGreen"]3.I give rep.
4.I saved a kitty from a tree (no really I did :Wink: )
5.I tell other people about mmowned. 

Have a Merry Christmas

----------


## robbe02

i think i deserv it because i like this site been e member for a long time ( i know i havent got alot of rep but i gotta be honest ive been taking some brakes on wow and such things but now im back) i will post more new post my last 2 got closed  :Frown:  
didnt see that it was double post but i will try harder in the future.
well even if you dont want to give me anything i just want to say a very nice site still remmebr when i was searhing google for a good site almost every site costed much and then i found this free and awesome  :Smile: 

Happy Holidays from me  :Smile: 

"We wish you a merry christmas" :P

----------


## Tane

I think you are all Jewish...JK.. HOORAY MEXICO!!!!!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS

----------


## munsen

merry xmas mmowned

----------


## kvnthegod

Hey ya! So earlier I feel that I have posted 2 useful threads:

One was a guide to class pairings:


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...tml#post405333


The other was a guide to making some easy money and/or darkmoon faire tickets, which recieved a lot of positive feedback:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...tml#post448387



And sorry if this isn't what you wanted but the prizes I wouldprefer would be a gilder key, a US account, or a gamecard, in that order. If these threads aren't sufficient, please let me know so I won't get my hopes up.

----------


## Apple

Happy Christmas From South England

The Place Where It Never Snows!

----------


## AznxDragonx2

i help spread the word about this site... so that makes the community bigger

----------


## Toldorn

I brought pleasure and joy to the world, because I have an incredibly sexy ass.
I may have also helped people with movie editing problems, rendering and codec issues, and I posted the old (and unfortunatly now expired) increase tab targetting trick;

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...ing-range.html

----------


## MagellanFreet

chippyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Gothian

I believe that I am worthy of receiving a gift for the fact that I have tried to contribute as much as my time to developing user-friendly, bug-free (suuuure) software for the Members of the community. Im awaiting my bank to allow for me to own a debit card so that I can also contribute to the site funding for bandwidth, and server useage, because without funds, the site wouldnt be up and running!

Also, though without attempt to give a sob story, Ive recently moved from a horrid relationship between my mother and stepfather, 10 year marriage, in which the last 3 years have gone without much of a birthday or Christmas, so perhaps since Im in a new home, getting my life together and onward, a gift would be something quite appropriate  :Smile:

----------


## Andrige

I haven't contributed much in different aspects, however I have made skins highly appreciated by Druids all over the world as a replacement for the current skins, and I am at 75.000 view on the thread however the pictures have had way more.
I've also helped Glitch on reviewing a guide on how to import custom models.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/model-...ift-skins.html

----------


## -Lex

I have 
Made lots of model edits
working on christmas model edits
tried to donate xD
and helped you/matt with some ddos stuff...
Again, merry xmas!

----------


## kelat

Well, I hadn't thought to post anything here but I 'spose I will.

Below are a few of my contributions to the site from this year. 

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-sc...timecards.html
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...mane-wall.html
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...-area-stm.html
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...bble-mage.html

As well, I have helped others out wherever I can, and I don't flame others.

----------


## drew77

hmm....didn't contribute much

but I did write the Voice Commander set up guide

and started the thread on how to make a bot using Voice Commander

of course you might just deduct points for those

----------


## Course

Here's my share...
1. Rapidshare Account [*Contributors*]: 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/contri...th-2008-a.html

2. iDemise, Alliance In-Game Guide 1-70 2.3 Updated. With Metamap V2 and Installation Guide [*Everyone*]:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...etamap-v2.html

3. WowSwifty Premium Account. Which gives you access to the member's forum, and Incredible Warrior Tricks 2 [*Contributors*]
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/contri...y-account.html

4. I also donated, and will donate more when I can. 

That's it! 
Thanks,
The Phenom.

----------


## mazmas8

Sup bro  :Smile: 

I just registerd my self on ur site, but have been playing this game since the start:
i thought i can reply to u, by saiyng i will put all my time and efforts in to this site :Smile: 
so maybe a nice X-Mass gift to start me off would be verry verry nice from ur part  :Wink: 

p.s. Super great site u got here  :Smile: 
MAZ 
thx

----------


## earthwalker

Members of MMOwned, Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy Winter's Veil!

----------


## Zest

I have donated to the site. Posted how to make BoP items BoE. Lent a member a gamecard. Posted how to get meadow ring of eluding for twinks. I am very active and always post and help people do things.

----------


## pycoz

I have a little poor and sad girlfriend, who could use a EU wow account

----------


## Gharole

I contributed my TeamIDemise account, and Woot - Gold's gold making guide, which I had to edit to make it offline. I try as hard as I can to contribute. I am a fairly new member, but, I will make my place in this community.

----------


## Spurven

First of All, Merry Christmas!  :Smile: 

Sadly, i haven't Contributed much.
Though i don't care if i don't win because i know i won't, i never do xD
But i wanted to say that it is AWESOME that you guys 'n girls at MMOwned 
has such awesome contests and an Awesome forum. 

MERRY CHIRSTMAS  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cowwow

I posted and earned my way up to 10 rep in less than a month while some people haven't earned 5 rep in half a year. I have also been actively thinking up new things almost every day to help contribute to this site  :Smile: 

Thanks for considering me and merry Winter Veil!!!

- Cowwow -

----------


## Cowwow

I don't know if you saw my other reason because it was posted on old forum  :Embarrassment:  so I was just saying that I've earned 10 rep in less than a month and have been very active and thinking of new things to post almost every day, while some people on site have less than five rep and they've been here for half a year+ (No offense). I may not be that high up in the numbers but I have been trying my hardest to actively contribute to this site  :Smile: 

Happy Winter's Veil/Christmas everyone!!!

- Cowwow -

BTW! Sorry about repost... I didn't see on forum and the minute I posted another it was there =) sorry

----------


## Duplicity

Not sure if I'm late but...Oh well.

Happy Holidays everyone :3. 
Enjoy it and be safe.

What I've done good this year for MMOWNED:
A few guides here and there.
Giving advice.
Some opinions to improve things, but trying to to be too harsh D:

Not much but, it's a start =]

----------


## Weekday

Well I do not think I would get anything but this is my contributions this month..

New Account Scam! http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-sc...tml#post458044

Sharing my MmoEdge account http://www.mmowned.com/forums/privat...tml#post452663

Got Donator rank and Contributor rank in the few months and the little time I have been here.

And ye I have earned a lot of rep in only a month.

I have tried my best to contribute and help MMOwned.

And then I just whanna say Merry Christmas MMOwned and have a happy new year! I hope someone wins a really good prize!
Love you all!

----------


## Razmataz

I will remain silent and let others take the loot of Matt's money.

----------


## newfang

i've done nothing(well I tried x.x), want nothing. 
Just Merry Christmas ya'll ^-^

----------


## draynoe

I'm pretty new, but I'm doing my best to contribute  :Smile:

----------


## ayksic

hey, i am a new member to this site and its awsome for a newbie like me, and wanna say its awsome to do things like this for other WoW players. 

Thanks a lot for making a site like this and i hope i can somehow contribute to this site :Smile:

----------


## Notahax

MERRY CHRISTMAS!
Since I quit WoW and have nothing to do I am hoping for a new xbox360 console!

Happy Holidays!

----------


## Mr. Moose

Well I did my contributes this year,

List:

Made a reskin ME guide
How to see model edits in modelviewer guide
Reskins and model edits

Basically 90% of my contributions were Model edits.

But contributing wasn't the only thing I did here,I learned a lot,There were lots of things I didn't know and learned here at MMOwned,I started off as a lazy leeching newbie in May(Though in that time that name didn't exist yet)but I worked my way up to contributor by learning new things and contributing by that.

MMowned is a great community and I hope it will stay like that in 2008.

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

I R Donating :O

and also gonna post something i belive ;)

and.. I made a poem, listen up:

Matt are a genius, short and clear.
He made up Mmowned, oh my dear.
In wow i'm no more living in fear.

I got mmowned to help me out.
It is not longer away than a shout.
So please do not put me on the Naugthy list,
and there i insist.

You're my god, my hero, my charm.
Because of your website ill go and spread harm.
To all the goldsellers and they're farm.

So Matt, thanks for creating the site.
Because the job you've done is simply too wild!

Hope you liked it and merry Xmas!

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Ok, page 13. Neat.
I've contributed with a few guides, model edits and stuff and helping and...I don't know...
And I'm the only member with ~600 rep that is not and has never been a staff member (staff = ez rep :P)...and...can't think of anything else...

----------


## [ Prototype ]

I am everywhere on this forum; tryin' to help people.

I joined in 06! I've contributed a few things.

----------


## Billy

Eh, rather than shout my name into the high heavens, I'll just say I love this site and am glad that I can be a member. Thanks guys.

----------


## stwalllok

I.. Ummm... Ive been lazy, But im soo getting something done before Xmas :3

----------


## Enfeebleness

It's been too long, i give up  :Frown: 





Top poster count for anything?

----------


## warlock_hellfire

I dont usually have much to share Matt but I hope this is good enough, this is how to get free playstation games from the playstation store for the ps3 here is the link to my thread

donaters only 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/privat...-ps-store.html

----------


## Medzii

You are to nice Matt, I would like a WoW eu account cus mine got hacked and cant get it back from blizzard cus i dont have my key left =/

----------


## Praesto

dont want to be mean or anything but this is for the people who contribute to the site meaning leachers wouldnt have much a chance :P

Helping others always comes back to help you

----------


## Fault

Let us know who won  :Wink:

----------


## IJakobI

I Pointed Out out to fix your WoW lag and lagspikes that man people were having from 18:00-24:00 or so, i created a method of gaining gold due to people's stupidity trough C.O.D runecloths(Nether in BC), and i pointed some places for people to powerlevel 48-60 fast.


And im a ret paladin.


Help the ret paladin.

----------


## EmiloZ

Give Dragon[Sky] a gift  :Stick Out Tongue: 
and agreed whit Fault  :Wink:

----------


## kvnthegod

Hey thre are a couple of good things i did this year i think:


People loved my guide to darkmoon tickets/darkmoon money
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...tml#post448387


Also, in general people found my guide to class pairings very helpful
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...tml#post405333

And not sure if you want this, but here's which presents I would prefer and in which order:
WoW US account
MMOglider key
game time cards.

----------


## Notahax

I earned 103 rep this year and bought myself to contributer. Since I quit WoW and my 360 has red rings? Isn't red bring happyness to christmas? Matt can you make my red color better?

----------


## T1B

Euhm i've released and shared quite a few new exploits already and shared stuff i aquired thanks to this site in the first place ( think of glider keys or scammed accounts  :Smile:  )

----------


## loganpimp

I didnt do anything but make one thread, but I did post this awesoem reply! !




..it was worth a try  :Big Grin:

----------


## Palumir

I've got chicken..?

----------


## Dragonshadow

Meh, I don't have any "good" threads.
All I've done is give funny videos, introduce new technologies, and most importantly, 

Help people ^^

Of course me theory is this.
If I get something, woot.
If I don't get anything, my life will just go on as it has. Like this never happened.

So I gain something, but If I don't get one I won't be losing anything.

Understand?  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Monani

I saved a little girl from a speeding vehicle when i was in Stockholm.. tho i dont see how that is contributing  :Big Grin:  I would like a Glider key.

----------


## tsincaat

I volunteered at the local Society of Organized Services (Sells donated items and uses money to sponsor community programs and help the needy)

----------


## michael93

I know i cant win :Frown:  i cant figure out how to post posts i got some REAAAAAALY sweet things to share though... some of the things i have done is replying posts and not ben naughty :Wink:  i have only scammed ONE!!! (this month) hihi

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! and a happy new year!!!

----------


## Fault

BTW matt said hes planning on announcing the winners on about the 1st, just so yall arnt panicking.

(BTW 5th highest in rep)

----------


## frostwielder

i did some model winter reskins. and showed some prject that i did on school (lol) ><

frostwielder.

----------


## Strupantwn

i made a guide how to scamm people greats 100% of the time and made a diary of the renting business and recommended people to rent who =]


-happy holiday!!!

----------


## joemy

*Introduction
*There is one key element to success in the auction house, and that is to sell something for more then you bought it, I decided to accomplish this not by controlling the market, but rather by taking advantage of a certain mindset.

*What I Did*
I took an obscure armor piece and placed it on the auction for a ridiculous price, 80 Gold. I then logged on to another character and created a macro saying that I would like to buy that item for 100 Gold. I continued doing what I would normally do when playing, but every few minutes I would click the macro. After two hours someone messaged me saying that they had the item and would like to sell it to me, I told them I already got an offer and I logged off. I logged onto the character that I had placed the auction and I was 80 Gold richer.

*Theory and What to Note*
This strategy works because people want to make easy money and they like doing it in a cool auction-house way; the player who bought the armor for 80 Gold planned to make a fast 20 Gold by selling me the armor for 100 Gold. When doing this you should be certain to use an obscure item, so that the price isn't well known and also so that no one tries to sell one to you other then the one you put on the auction. Also, be certain to post the auction on a different character then the one who is saying they want to buy it.



Unlike other auction strategies, it makes economic sense to do this because it doesn't take more then a few minutes; you can farm as you normally would while making lots of money on the side.

----------


## TheDipper

I didn't make a begging post as to why I should get things.

----------


## Swordfish999

I taught people the meaning of the word 'Nihilum'  :Smile:  Isn't that gr8 




j/k!

----------


## Kuiren

> I didn't make a begging post as to why I should get things.


Matt never asked you to beg, only to list the things you have done that have made the community a better place. Trying to impress Matt with mind games or so called Reverse Psychology will not get you anything.

----------


## DeMoN

well besides being me, i did release mucho quality stuff this year...but it dont fuxxin matter...cause i aint fuxxin eligible (or am i???)....so imma put a vote up for Sky...she does contirbute and she puts up with more then anyone else from this site...(screw it matt imma come over we set up 360 network on seperate plasmas and get it on nerd-school style)

----------


## TheDipper

> Matt never asked you to beg, only to list the things you have done that have made the community a better place. Trying to impress Matt with mind games or so called Reverse Psychology will not get you anything.


Who said I was trying to impress anyone?

Are you impressed or something?

----------


## res

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!! +rep to all

----------


## Kuiren

> Who said I was trying to impress anyone?
> 
> Are you impressed or something?


Meh, didn't know what word to use. More like outwit.

----------


## 5vin

Im just a really nice guy. Seriously.

----------


## Rage

I killed Hitler.

----------


## EliMob441

why you should choose me? because this is my 1000th post bwhaahahahah!

but really ive help the graphics section ALOT considering im a troll there
ive made tut's and making more, im making sigs for people ive made some guides on WoW and also have 2 accounts away to random people

----------


## robbe02

I have been eating alot of GIngerbread cookies this year so you know im nice  :Smile: 
but i feel bad for thoose poor little ginger-men so many died to make me happy  :Frown: 
Merry Christmas

----------


## BrightChild

Wow, very nice rewards! Very generous of you Matt.

----------


## Blindgunner

I am a active member that is on daily and when u were updating the website i was refreshing the site every 5 minuets for 3 hours to see when the database had finished lol.

----------


## aznboy

So who won the gift XD i know i didn't just wondering

----------


## sineater213

Im late on this post i guess lol but yeah i helped a lot in the scamming section kinda a messed up way to help but it was worth helping especially the 11 and 12 yr olds that wanted accounts (plz dont ask me for an acocunt cuz read my sig)

----------


## Blindgunner

o matt i did a ausome post on how to host your own server on your own computer

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...tml#post505326

----------


## Cern

At the moment I am recording a ModelEdit Video to advertise the ModelEdit part of MMOwned! I have posted a few bugs and things like Crossfaction communication addons ect.

----------


## Sasukedk

i think i should be nominated 100gold for putting in lots of model edits, wich may still occur  :Big Grin:  and i maybe think bout donating! :O and start voting :O

----------


## JadoJodo

Yeah...Until the ISP starts charging per kb for monthly bandwidth.




> o matt i did a ausome post on how to host your own server on your own computer
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...tml#post505326

----------


## GothicLegend

lol i know its over, but i have managed to get 1 rep in the 3 months i been here

W00T!

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

dang i missed out XD but still il say what post i did, in 2008  :Big Grin: 
bahahaha

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...stom-go-s.html

----------

